# Visceral Perception Thresholds



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMedscapeVisceral Perception Thresholds After Rectal Thermal and Pressure Stimuli in Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/466817


----------

